# Gaming & Gambling - my new set of rules for D&D5e



## Vladar (Oct 21, 2016)

*Gaming & Gambling*






The following rules could be used to simulate any game or competition, like dice, Dragonchess, playing cards, Three-Dragon Ante, etc.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 21, 2016)

I think Three Dragon Anre already has rules you can find online. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Vladar (Oct 21, 2016)

*KahlessNestor*, obviously, as for other games too. This set of rules is not for *playing* games, but for *simulating* them, based on character's abilities and proficiencies.


----------



## Muller21QQQ (Feb 21, 2020)

> *KahlessNestor*, obviously, as for other games too. This set of rules is not for *playing* games, but for *simulating* them, based on character's abilities and proficiencies.



All casinos have different rules or are there some common ones?


----------



## jayoungr (Feb 21, 2020)

Looks really interesting!  That's going on my wishlist for next time I make a purchase.


----------

